# installing and Programing a new CAS 4 Unit



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Friends,

i just received a new CAS for my car and the car does not start.

I coded it with esys 3.22, the keys works.

Is a New CAS personalized to my car from BMW dealer.

Any advice?

Regards


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

Get your hands on ISID (ISTA/D) and no dealer necessary.

Out of curiosity, why the CAS update? NBT or Adaptive LED retrofit?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

itschase said:


> Get your hands on ISID (ISTA/D) and no dealer necessary.
> Out of curiosity, why the CAS update? NBT or Adaptive LED retrofit?


Actually a 6WA retrofit...gone bad: :bawling:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531

In summary, he had a used Kombi, and thought he erased the mileage from EEPROM on it, but it turned out it wasn't blanked, and since the used car mileage was higher than his car's actual mileage, once installed, the used Kombi pushed its higher mileage to his CAS, hence new CAS needed to correct vehicle mileage.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

itschase said:


> Get your hands on ISID (ISTA/D) and no dealer necessary.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why the CAS update? NBT or Adaptive LED retrofit?


hello,

please could you give further information about this?:
ISID (ISTA/D) and no dealer necessary

I have only enet cable

Thanks


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Actually a 6WA retrofit...gone bad: :bawling:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531
> 
> In summary, he had a used Kombi, and thought he erased the mileage from EEPROM on it, but it turned out it wasn't blanked, and since the used car mileage was higher than his car's actual mileage, once installed, the used Kombi pushed its higher mileage to his CAS, hence new CAS needed to correct vehicle mileage.


Thanks Shawn


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Thanks Shawn


Solved with the help of Shawn and with inpa tool.

Now all is ok and working........


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Solved with the help of Shawn and with inpa tool.
> 
> Now all is ok and working........


Please detail the process here for the benefit of others. Thanks


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Solved with the help of Shawn and with inpa tool.
> 
> Now all is ok and working........


Mateforrest, I'm really glad you're out of this long nigtmare.
Nevertheless, I'm also interested in what you had to do in INPA.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

miotoo said:


> Please detail the process here for the benefit of others. Thanks





yreiser said:


> Mateforrest, I'm really glad you're out of this long nigtmare.
> Nevertheless, I'm also interested in what you had to do in INPA.


Thanks Friends,

trust me, i really don´t know how i did it, because inpa is in German language.

I used the scripts of CAS and set in normal mode status for CAS.

Because i don´t speak german i´m not sure what´s the correct command.

I will give you further information.

This time i used the advice of yreiser and plug the kombi to an external power supply before.

Why don´t we prepare an european meeting when Shawn comes to Euorpe.

Regards


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

mateforrest said:


> Thanks Friends,
> 
> trust me, i really don´t know how i did it, because inpa is in German language.
> 
> ...


Ok, so then probably you disabled the TRANSPORT mode of you cas4.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Thanks Friends,
> 
> trust me, i really don´t know how i did it, because inpa is in German language.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## mshagroni (Jan 25, 2016)

*New CAS*

I have been told by the dealer that my CAS needs to be changed it wakes up and drains the battery over night!
I bought new CAS any help what to do next without going to the dealer and spend a lot of money!!!
Any help will be appreciated


----------



## stuartjohn24 (Jun 1, 2011)

I too am interested to learn a little more about this, I wish to buy a new comfort access CAS4 from the dealer to enable comfort access in my F01.

As I understand it the CAS is ordered by the dealer and it come part coded to you car, VIN and Keys already assigned? Is that correct?

According to ISTA it needs to be flashed and encoded.

I am surprised the CAS did not work straight away even after coding? 

This sounds similar to the module being supplied in "programming mode" and you have to revert it to "active mode". I had to do this to the light module in my old E65 using tool32 after it failed during a coding session.

If anyone else has any experience of replacing the CAS without the dealers assistance I would be interested to hear how you got on.

Thanks

Stuart


----------

